# What's a good routine for traps?



## BadBoys (Oct 26, 2015)

Currently doing traps after I finish my delts. I start by doing three sets of over head press, then side lateral raises, and bent over lateral raises finishing with shrugs. I use moderate weight and concentrate on the squeeze and also do drop sets while doing these. Doing four to five sets. Any advice on improving my trap routine ?


----------



## widehips71 (Oct 26, 2015)

Heavy deadlifts > everything else


----------



## Milo (Oct 26, 2015)

Heavy deadlift, Yates Rows, T bar Rows


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 26, 2015)

Heavy deadlifts and squats.

I don't understand how people don't realizes squats build traps also. Where do you think the bar is?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 26, 2015)

Deads are good for traps but not the best. Farmer walks and Shrugs will make them grow quicker imo.


----------



## thqmas (Oct 26, 2015)

Heavy snatch grip hi pulls


----------



## Big Worm (Oct 26, 2015)

As said, dead lifts, shrugs, genetics.


----------



## Assassin32 (Oct 26, 2015)

Deadlifts and upright rows for me. Upright rows with my grip at shoulder width kick the living shit out of my traps.


----------



## Rip (Oct 26, 2015)

Shrugs?
With good form. Hold contraction for 2 seconds


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 26, 2015)

Rip said:


> Shrugs?
> With good form. Hold contraction for 2 seconds



I don't see traps on you.


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 26, 2015)

ECKSRATED said:


> Deads are good for traps but not the best. Farmer walks and Shrugs will make them grow quicker imo.



I'm a big fan of shrugs. Go heavy and go hard. It's a good time to work your grip as well.


----------



## snake (Oct 26, 2015)

Dead lift goes without saying but if you can find a place to put upright rows with a curl bar in your workout, they are second only to DL. Problem is they hit the bicep and delts too so if your not doing them on the same day, it's a bitch to keep them a day away from those body parts.


----------



## stonetag (Oct 26, 2015)

Few pieces of steel and you can fabricate a shrug bar that specifically isolates the traps.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Oct 26, 2015)

I usually like to put them where they'll be most effective, such as under some low bushes or by burrow openings. For bait, I tend to use peanut butter covered in bird seed.


Serious answer: strongman workouts. They have huge traps from lifting tombstones and tire flipping and shit. Farmers walks.


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 26, 2015)

snake said:


> upright rows with a curl bar



My forearms hit the plates so I cant use the curl bar. Upright rows seated rows & seated reverse flies all blast traps if you work the angles right.


----------



## BadBoys (Oct 26, 2015)

Upright Rows were listed as one of the worst exercises for injury. Since then I don't do them. I never really liked the feel they put on my delts


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 26, 2015)

stonetag said:


> Few pieces of steel and you can fabricate a shrug bar that specifically isolates the traps.



Care to elaborate ?


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 26, 2015)

BadBoys said:


> Upright Rows were listed as one of the worst exercises for injury. Since then I don't do them. I never really liked the feel they put on my delts


It's all about staying within an appropriate ROM. Think of it as a bent over barbell row, just not bent over very far.


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 26, 2015)

ToolSteel said:


> It's all about staying within an appropriate ROM. Think of it as a bent over barbell row, just not bent over very far.



Agreed...I've done them for 25 plus years without injury.


----------



## stonetag (Oct 26, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> Care to elaborate ?









A few pieces of 1-1/2 Square tube.
A couple pieces of 1-1/2 x 12" pipe
A couple of pieces of 3/4 pipe
A few welding and cutting skills





Not huge but it works


----------



## BadBoys (Oct 26, 2015)

Hell yeah love to have one of them.


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 26, 2015)

Deadlifts, shrugs, bent over rows and tren.  

Yep that's about it.


----------



## UnBro (Oct 27, 2015)

Deads and shrugs, as everyone else is saying.


----------



## BadBoys (Oct 27, 2015)

Tren4Life said:


> Deadlifts, shrugs, bent over rows and tren.
> 
> Yep that's about it.



Lol you love that Tren bro. Does masteron help with sides or do you run it without it


----------



## Rip (Oct 27, 2015)

It must be the angle of the pic. The camera phone was sitting on the counter, slightly pointing upward and I was pulling my shoulders back and leaning back slightly
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Here's a few pics of my traps and shoulder
	

		
			
		

		
	





SFGiants said:


> I don't see traps on you.


----------



## Rip (Oct 27, 2015)

00000000  00000000
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 2178


----------



## Seeker (Oct 27, 2015)

Ive never been a fan of shrugs. Its hilarious watching dudes do them sometimes, haha. Retards. If I do its static holds. Deadlifts have really increased my traps mostly.


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 27, 2015)

Seeker said:


> Ive never been a fan of shrugs. Its hilarious watching dudes do them sometimes, haha. Retards. If I do its static holds. Deadlifts have really increased my traps mostly.


I'm a big fan but only when done properly. Most people put far more weight than necessary on the bar and use leg bounce to make it look like they're shrugging, when they could get the same or more trap work with half the weight and stiff legs.


----------



## mickems (Oct 27, 2015)

I use the Olympic hex barbell for shrugs. I hold for a few seconds at the top. And no, I don't roll my shoulders!


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 27, 2015)

Pisses me off when I see people do that. Who needs rotator cuffs anyway.


----------



## BadBoys (Oct 27, 2015)

I did shrugs last night with my rack pulls and rows and they have never had that feeling before. Thursday I will do pull-ups and delts so I am hitting all areas of the back. But will from now on incorporate shrugs on rack pull/deadlift day


----------



## Rip (Oct 28, 2015)

SFGiants said:


> I don't see traps on you.


----------



## BadBoys (Oct 28, 2015)

How old are you bro. And how is your diet because your ripped


----------



## Milo (Oct 28, 2015)

I would say the best thing you can do for big traps is a combination of Yates Rows, Tbar rows, deadlift. The rest is just extra.


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 28, 2015)

Rip said:


> View attachment 2181
> View attachment 2182
> View attachment 2183
> View attachment 2184



Ok, enough with showing off you baby traps already.


----------



## Rip (Oct 28, 2015)

Baby traps? That's not true. 
You said you don't see any traps. 






SFGiants said:


> Ok, enough with showing off you baby traps already.


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 28, 2015)

Rip said:


> Baby traps? That's not true.
> You said you don't see any traps.



Just messing with you brother!


----------



## Rip (Oct 28, 2015)

who are you asking? 





BadBoys said:


> How old are you bro. And how is your diet because your ripped


----------



## BadBoys (Oct 28, 2015)

I was asking you RIP. Look good brother


----------



## Rip (Oct 28, 2015)

Thank you!
I'm 57. 
I'll be 58 in January. 



BadBoys said:


> I was asking you RIP. Look good brother


----------



## Popeye (Oct 28, 2015)

Personally, I like doing shrugs. 

Form is key...Pull the weight up quick, hold and squeeze for a few seconds, then drop SLOWLY as far down as you can stretch your traps, then obviously back up again. I do front and back bb shrugs. 

Shit will blow up so quick...you'll have to stop doing direct trap work because they just get ridiculous. Of course, we're all different...but, I would suggest trying it!

Like others have said...I also include upright and seated rows...for seated, angle is key for traps. You'll feel it.

I also have a bad back so deads are a no-no for me.


----------



## Popeye (Oct 28, 2015)

Oh, and if your traps are slacking to other muscle groups...try doing them first in your routine. Get all you can out of them before they get weak from exercises where traps are secondary.


----------



## BadBoys (Oct 28, 2015)

Sounds good brother. And Rip are you bigger now than you was at 40?  I guess what I am asking is have you made gains since then?  This is the topic of another post I put up


----------



## Rip (Oct 29, 2015)

Yes I am. I put on quality muscle. I added about 20 pounds of muscle and I'm about 10% body fat. Mostly natural until about 6 years ago. I went on TRT at 51.


----------



## Rip (Nov 2, 2015)

I don't see dead lifts on here, even though they are a pulling movement. This is from *Muscle and Fitness* website.
I was referring to UPPER traps primarily. I train middle and lower with my Back workout.

Here's what they suggest 
Target: Traps

Regardless of when you train traps, here are some moves to help target the large diamond-shaped slab of beef on your upper back.

*Upper*: 

-Shrug (barbell, dumbbell, Smith machine, trap machine)
*Middle*:
[/B]
- Row with any grip or handle (barbell, machine, dumbbell), especially those using a wide grip and brought to the chest 
- Incline dumbbell shrug
- Seated row shrug*
*Lower*:

- Pull-down/Pull-up
- Front overhead raise (barbell, dumbbell)
- Dumbbell Y-raise **
- Snatch

*On a seated row machine, keep your arms straight while squeezing your shoulder blades together.
**Lie facedown on a bench and lift dumbbells up and out in a Y formation.
http://www.muscleandfitness.com/wor...ok&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=biggertraps


----------



## mensagebr (Nov 19, 2015)

I use a narrow grip to do barbell shrugs. Always 2s on the top, pyramiding weight up.

Then i get two 45lb plates and do some regular shrugs, on the sides, holding 5s on the top.

Farmer walkers and deads help it A LOT too!

"S"Hugs~


----------



## Rip (Nov 19, 2015)

@Badboy...How did you know I'm bigger now? Yeah, I have made gains. I've been pretty consistent with my training and diet. I always try to use proper form and mind to muscle connection.  


BadBoys said:


> Sounds good brother. And Rip are you bigger now than you was at 40?  I guess what I am asking is have you made gains since then?  This is the topic of another post I put up


----------



## rburdge84 (Nov 19, 2015)

You could do heavy farmer carry to pre exhaust your traps before doing some shrugs with good squeeze and slow eccentric. Also could hit traps first before doing shoulders because doing shoulder work incorporates traps.


----------



## Rip (Nov 19, 2015)

For a concentric contraction of the Traps, the shoulders have to be elevated.


----------



## GYMBRAT (Nov 20, 2015)

Extremely heavy  Shrugs 
Static holds


----------



## BadBoys (Nov 20, 2015)

Rip said:


> Yes I am. I put on quality muscle. I added about 20 pounds of muscle and I'm about 10% body fat. Mostly natural until about 6 years ago. I went on TRT at 51.



I knew you were bigger rip because of what you said here. Keep up the good work brother


----------



## BadBoys (Nov 22, 2015)

Traps are growing already.


----------



## jojo58 (Nov 22, 2015)

I like cable rows with the ez bar. hold the contraction at the top, I do heavy shrugs in the power rack after doing rack lifts or in the military press rack after doing presses. I also do pyramid up right trows with the ez curl bars they have at my gym.


----------



## AndyUk (Dec 2, 2015)

Reverse deadlift shrugs from behind,
Start movement as conventual deadlift from floor, but the bar is from  behind you.
Its kind of difficult at first, but its worked wonders for Mine, 
Have someone either side to remove a plate when complete failer sets in, then repeat to fail,
Then have another plate removed either side,
Ive worked up to 5plates aside until 1plate remains, 
Try it out.


----------

